# Fabius Bile's apperences in BL books?



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

As I'm starting work on a Fabius themed CSM army I am looking for all the fluff and mentions of him I can.

I recently heard that he's the main villian in the BA novel Black Tide, is he in the book, Red Fury I think, before that one? Or any of the other BA books? I'd like to pick them up and read them if he's in them but don't really have any other interest in the BA books, just not my thing.

I also know he's briefly in at least one of the HH books but I can't remember which one, one of the main ones, not a legion specific one. Is there one featuring the Emperours Children in which he gets more mention?

Is he featured in any of the short story books?

I really trying to round up all the fluff on him I can, so any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Red Fury_ and _Black Tide_ both feature Fabius Bile. Other then that im not aware of any appearances in BL novels.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

He's also included in the Horus Heresy book _Fulgrim_, which fairly well outlines how and why he became the way he is.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

As well as the above.

He is in _Galaxy in Flames_, albeit a small part. He also has a cameo in _The Flight of the Eisenstein_


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Read fulgrim it really captures his essence, ethos and the sinister fascination he has.

His charactor is bautifully done in Fulgrim, so I eould as Boc says start there


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the references and the advice, +rep all around.

@mal310- yeah that's the one I read and couldn't remember. I knew he only had a small part. thanks


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

NP, glad I could help


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Boc said:


> He's also included in the Horus Heresy book _Fulgrim_, which fairly well outlines how and why he became the way he is.


Oh yeah, i'd forgotten about that one.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> Read fulgrim it really captures his essence, ethos and the sinister fascination he has.
> 
> His charactor is bautifully done in Fulgrim, so I eould as Boc says start there


x2, well said (well with less spelling mistakes)... :grin:


----------

